# Solved - Mojito Diode question.



## Dan0h (Dec 24, 2021)

Just wondering of the Mojito builds who has subbed the diodes and what did you use? I have a pile of Russian varieties and will try some out but any head start would be appreciated. Was not able to source any BA482’s.


----------



## wintercept (Dec 24, 2021)

*no first hand experience with this circuit* 

I think 1N4148 will sub just fine


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 24, 2021)

wintercept said:


> *no first hand experience with this circuit*
> 
> I think 1N4148 will sub just fine


I will add that to the try list.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 24, 2021)

Ok, this one's solved.


----------



## wintercept (Dec 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Ok, this one's solved.


Why Chuck sad?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 25, 2021)

1N4148 is not a good sub for BA482 in the Mojito.  I wasn't going to be so rude as to respond with 🖕so I went with


----------



## Kroars (Dec 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 1N4148 is not a good sub for BA482 in the Mojito.  I wasn't going to be so rude as to respond with 🖕so I went with


I’ve got a couple I’ll be building next week.  Also have a handful of BA282’s -would those be closer to the BA482’s (I mean they have a BA and an 82) than the 1n4148’s?  I’ll try a bunch, but since I’d like to get as close as possible to what you were going for.  I’ve exhausted my resources looking for 482’s.  Thanks and Merry Christmas good sir!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 25, 2021)

BA282 should be a good sub for BA482.  I don't have any BA282's, but I do have BA283's and they have a V-I curve that is very similar to BA482.  Feel free to experiment with other diodes.  The differences may be subtle and will be more apparent at higher DRIVE and BOOST settings.


----------



## wintercept (Dec 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 1N4148 is not a good sub for BA482 in the Mojito.  I wasn't going to be so rude as to respond with 🖕so I went with


Haha that’s fair. My apologies. The *no experience* disclaimer was to cover my ass just in case


----------



## Kroars (Jan 4, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> BA282 should be a good sub for BA482.  I don't have any BA282's, but I do have BA283's and they have a V-I curve that is very similar to BA482.  Feel free to experiment with other diodes.  The differences may be subtle and will be more apparent at higher DRIVE and BOOST settings.


Just noticed your response, thank you kindly!! Just in time for the build


----------



## Kroars (Jan 5, 2022)

Actually came across some BA482’s last night after searching one last time.  I ordered a bunch if anyone needs a couple for the Mojito.  In case you’d like a handful or so ill include the link below.  The price is great for the item, shipping is a bit steep though.  I just bought enough lots of 10 to justify (only one shipping charge per multiple lots purchased):









						BA482 SWITCHING DIODE [QTY:10]  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BA482 SWITCHING DIODE [QTY:10] at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2022)

That's the best price I've seen.  I've paid $0.20 ea + shipping from AUS and 0.50 ea + shipping from HU.


----------

